# Kensington Expert Mouse Trackball users get in here



## mc_deli (Oct 14, 2016)

So, my old Mac mice have got really annoying. I just got me an Expert Mouse Trackball (wired) based on recommendations here.

First impressions are:
- The angle is too great - I like it when I tilt it forwards so it is flatter but then it's unstable. The supplied wrist rest doesn't help so I am going to stick with my mouse mat wrist rest
- The button noise click is a bit annoying but OK
- The scroll wheel is a terrible disappointment - noisy, jerky, a bit too stiff and not comfortable

Let's talk scroll wheel...
- I am not about to "remove the magnet" yet - but is there anything you have done to make it scroll smoother?
- I have set button 4 to "track scroll" so I can hit that with my pinkie and scroll with the trackball - thus avoiding the scroll wheel - but - I wish there was an OSX key short cut for "track scroll" but I can't find it :( - how do you scroll?
- And any general ergo tips for this?


----------



## leggylangdon (Oct 14, 2016)

Get the Kensington Slimblade Trackball instead....it's so much better has no actual scroll ring, you just spin to ball and it scrolls! Super smooth! Oh and it's flat too!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 14, 2016)

I had no idea about this slimblade - cool tech.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 14, 2016)

I use an Expert Mouse and the somewhat newer Orbit Trackball, I alternate so as to further reduce the chance of wrist strain. Both of them suffer somewhat with jumpy, inconsistent scrolling. I had forgotten about the Track Scroll trick, I need to start doing that again! Thanks!

For the Expert mouse I have it sitting on an old mouse pad with a wrist wrest and that gets it to almost level and and still stable. Not perfect, but pretty close for me.

The SlimBlade looks really good - may have to get one to replace the Expert Mouse.


----------



## charlieclouser (Oct 14, 2016)

As to the uncomfortable angle of the Expert Mouse - I sawed a freaking hole in my desk to recess the unit with the rear edge lowered by about an inch or so, so that it sits "flat" like the flush-mounted trackball on an SSL Duality console (which actually uses the mechanism from an Expert Mouse). Best bit of DIY carpentry ever. Worth the hassle.

As to the "stiffness" of the scroll wheel (and the ball motion as well) - as the months and years go by, the unit will get "seasoned" much like an old cast-iron pan, and the ball motion gets much less scratchy and more smooth, and the scroll ring does as well, but less dramatically. I think it's all the taco grease from my hands, combined with the slight erosion of the synthetic ruby contact points for the ball that causes this to happen for the ball, and just plain old wear and tear that causes the scroll ring to get smoother, but in any case.... it does get better over time. 

I've been using the Kensingtons for 25+ years, since they were beige and had a mini-din Apple Mouse connector, and I can't imagine going back to the mouse or track pad. I've tried all of the variations on the concept, from Orbit to Slimblade, and I keep going back to the big boy - but it may just be because I'm so used to it. I like the weighting of the ball and the fact that I can "throw" the cursor across multiple giant displays, and to me the scroll wheel works fine. I would like it to be smoother and to "coast" more, since I use it to scroll and zoom, but I can live with it. Never heard about removing the magnet - I will try that on a spare unit.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks people. So, I'm not nuts! Good!

@leggylangdon Yes! Earlier I started looking at the Slimblade and it seems to make soooo much more sense. I think I will return the Expert.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey folks - what about the 'scroll up/down' maneuver on slimblade (you have to take the 'ball' and twist it laterally.) Is that a hassle / non-ergonomic?


----------



## samphony (Oct 14, 2016)

I have a slim blade since 2010.m and never looked back. It's awesome. I tried every mouse on the planet. I recently tested the contour roller mouse red. But it wasn't for me. I will stay with the Kensington slim blade and probably buy a whole garage full like Charlie did with the expert.

By the way I can recommend USB overdrive to set scrolling and what not to be smoother.


----------



## samphony (Oct 14, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Hey folks - what about the 'scroll up/down' maneuver on slimblade (you have to take the 'ball' and twist it laterally.) Is that a hassle / non-ergonomic?



Not at all. At least I got used to it pretty quickly. If you install the driver there is a setting where the cursor will follow dialogue Windows automatically to click them quicker which I never used but might be useful to know.


----------



## resound (Oct 14, 2016)

Like Charlie said, I have noticed the scroll ring "break in" over time. When I first got it, the scroll ring seemed to be sticking in a certain spot so I opened it up and noticed that the ring is rubbing right up against one of the chipboards. Now the scroll ring works great. I'm guessing it has worn into the chipboard so it's not rubbing anymore. 

You can adjust the scroll speed independently for each application, which is great, and you can also hold shift to scroll left and right. The slim blade looks cool but I haven't tried it. It seems to me that having to twist the ball to scroll would be more straining on the wrist than simply moving the ring with one finger.


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 15, 2016)

samphony said:


> I have a slim blade since 2010.m and never looked back. It's awesome.



Just a quick caveat on the Slimblade. I don't know if there was a bad production run or whether I was being fobbed off with customer returns via Amazon, but this time last year I became 'trackball curious' and decided that the Slimblade looked just the ticket. I ordered via Amazon but the Slimblade was sold via Amazon from a 3rd party marketplace seller (albeit with top ratings). 

The first one arrived and I instantly fell in love. Beautiful ergonomics, twisting the ball to scroll was great and felt very natural plus the actual ball feel in the mount was super silky. My joy lasted 48 hours until the 'left click' switch developed a "gritty" feel. Every time I went to left click it felt like I had to press twice through the travel of the switch which felt excessive compared to a standard mouse. i.e. press it down then feel a (click)(click). Nothing would happen on the first click. The other buttons did not portray this behaviour though the rear two are a bit vague (depends where on the large area of plastic you press). There was definite excess travel to the switch over what I was used to.

I lived with the pseudo 'double click' for a few days then decided it was just annoying the hell out of me so I arranged a return/replacement. The replacement duly arrived (same supplier) and was fine out of the box. It lasted four days of regular use before exhibiting exactly the same problem. Two clicks developed on the left hand mouse button. My basic $10 Logitech mouse has a precise single click on either button and has never failed me (and it's about three years old). I can only assume there must have been a bad batch of Kensington switches and I was unlucky to get two in a row. 

Love the look and feel of the Slimblade but the switches and perhaps the plastic 'area switch' design let it down for me.


----------



## 5Lives (Oct 15, 2016)

Also have a Slimblade - very nice. I'm currently back to a Magic Mouse 2, but I think my hand was more comfortable on the Slimblade, so may swap in again. Only complaint is that the scrolling is clicked not smooth, so it jumps large sections of the page at once.


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 15, 2016)

I've been using the Expert forever and noticed a drop in quality years ago: as you say, not smooth, noisy, and fights you in a way. As far as scrolling, I've found that increasing the speed helps get you farther with smaller gestures.

I've never understood why companies with a good product don't maintain the standards of it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 15, 2016)

I just don't get it. So many people swear by trackballs, but I swear at them. I find it much slower to position the pointer precisely with a trackball.

Apple Magic Mouse for mousing, Magic Trackpad for gestures. And the trackpad on the MacBook Air is fine, although not as good as a mouse.

I guess we're just not all the same person.


----------



## whinecellar (Oct 15, 2016)

Huge fan of the Expert Mouse, but I also use a Magic Mouse and Trackpad as well - they each have their strengths. I definitely spend 90% of my time on the trackball though – used them for 20+ years. And they do tend to get better with time & chicken grease 

I can't imagine using a regular mouse for speed, especially on a 40" 4K display!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 15, 2016)

So, any buyers of the slimblade in the last few months (those quality issues mentioned are alarming.) Have they sorted this issued out? I can just hear their purchasing mgr in a meeting (right before his pay review) - 'I, that's right me.....have figure a brilliant way that we can save a whole $.47 a switch - Our profits will go through the roof, etc......


----------



## 5Lives (Oct 15, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> So, any buyers of the slimblade in the last few months (those quality issues mentioned are alarming.) Have they sorted this issued out? I can just hear their purchasing mgr in a meeting (right before his pay review) - 'I, that's right me.....have figure a brilliant way that we can save a whole $.47 a switch - Our profits will go through the roof, etc......



I bought a Slimblade within the last month and have not had a problem with it. Works as expected. Just wish it had smooth scrolling.

For those using a Trackpad (@whinecellar), what gestures do you use with it?


----------



## whinecellar (Oct 15, 2016)

5Lives said:


> For those using a Trackpad (@whinecellar), what gestures do you use with it?



Mostly just quick scrolling & pinch zooming, especially when browsing the web. When in Logic, I'm on the trackball the vast majority of the time. I try to give my right hand a break as much as possible given some RSI issues, hence the jumping around between different devices.


----------



## benatural (Oct 15, 2016)

I've gone through several Expert mice too. The way I break them in is by applying a good amount of downward pressure on the trackball while rolling back and forth. Do this a few times and it starts to smooth out.

But yeah I can't use another mouse, drives me crazy when I do.


----------



## samphony (Oct 19, 2016)

Of course I forgot to mention that I use the Magic Trackpad 2 for scrolling and gestures from time to time but really seldom. I haven't installed the slimblade software since years. I have no problem with its scrolling behavior.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 8, 2016)

First day with the Slimblade and....

Rejoice!

That's what I was expecting. Feels a little difficult right now but I am already getting around.
Took me two hours to work out that turning the ball scrolls!!!
But yeah about to get a second one


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 8, 2016)

I use a Logitech Marble Mouse. It works fine, although it does not feel as hefty as the Kensington trackballs.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jan 22, 2017)

Bought a wired Kensington Expert about a month ago. I don't think I could go back to my Apple Mouse now. It's so much more enjoyable to use.


----------

